# Carriage Hills/Carriage Ridge



## falcon (Aug 27, 2019)

We are owners at Carriage Hills/Ridge. We are in a dire position as almost 20% of our owners are delinquient. Our HOA is sending them to collections and small claims court, even if they are in their 80's, have had health setbacks, are on disability, etc. It's a sick situation! Wyndham took over as property managers from Shell Vacations Club in 2012. They now own units and have voting rights and are starting to control our board of directors. They refuse to assist us with sales and will not offer us Ovation. Obviously this situation is not sustainable! My question is has a resort ever bounced back from such high deliquiencies? We have a facebook group called Carriage Hills and Carriage Ridge Owners Group. If any owners want to reach us there to here about our situation, please find us.


----------



## Harmina (Oct 3, 2019)

I have been an owner at Carriage Hills since 1997. Received our Proxy information yesterday. Owners are now able to vote to the resolution to terminate the Carriage Hills resort.


----------



## Dori (Oct 4, 2019)

Harmina!  Good to see you on the boards. Have they specified how the termination would work? Would owners receive a part of the proceeds if the resort were to sell to a third party, as happened when we, as owners, sold Harbour Inn?


----------



## Harmina (Oct 5, 2019)

Hi Dori - Our annual meeting is on Oct 21st, unfortunately we won't be here to attend. There will be further discussion at meeting regarding the future of CH.  My understanding is that it will be similar to what happened at Harbour Inn.  I sure hope that is the outcome.


----------



## Dori (Oct 5, 2019)

Fingers crossed that there is some good news with regards to what is decided.

Dori


----------



## Harmina (Oct 6, 2019)

Dori said:


> Fingers crossed that there is some good news with regards to what is decided.
> 
> Dori


Thanks, Dori. Owners need to pay attention as to what is going on at their home resorts....read the news letters, attend meetings, cast their votes either in person or by proxy.
At last years meeting only 23.41% votes were received in person or by proxy. We need 75% in order for this resolution to pass.


----------

